# 2 British Girls Needing Jobs in Perth ASAP!



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello, We are 2x 23 y.o. British Graduate's looking for accommodation and casual work in Perth from 20th November. Available for casual, part-time or full-time work and working unsociable hours/weekends over Christmas/New Year is fine. We have got working visas and intend to get a back account set-up before we get there. Is HSBC a better option as they have them in the UK? I have looked on a few websites for jobs/accom but could use a bit of advice. Don't know if its worth getting an RSA certificate for bar work as also interested in a christmas retail job? Are there companies where we can work and stay? I've seen an example of this in a backpackers hostel. We are on a budget. Can anyone help please?! Many thanks


----------

